# lm-sensors on Asus A8N-E (SOLVED)

## bernt

Hello,

I have a problem getting lm-sensors to work on my system (Asus A8N-E / AMD 64 2800+)

My kernel version is:  2.6.11-gentoo-r3

In this kernel al the needed modules should be already there, I double-checked this and they are. 

To install lm-sensors I did:

* emerge I2C LM_Sensors

* sensors-detect 

this worked fine,  IT87 was detected. 

I loaded all the required modules (checked with lsmod), no problem so far. 

No when I run sensors my output is: 

----------

## apmurray

Firstly you do not need the lm_sensors or i2c packages installed to use the sensors, as as you said yourself, the kernel already has the modules, you just need to know which ones to build and then load (however the sensors program comes with lm_sensors IIRC).

Perhaps there is some conflict between the kernel i2c modules and the ones from the i2c package so try unmerging the i2c package first.

Have you loaded the i2c-isa module as I think this will probably be needed...

Sorry I can't be of more help, I am not familiar with the A8N-E mobo.

----------

## bernt

Thanks for your reply. I unemerged the i2c package and restarted lm-sensors. The modules I need as far as I know 

are loaded (including i2c-isa). The result is still the same. 

The weird thing is that I don't get any errors, dmesg/logfiles, but maybe I do get errors except that I don't know 

where they're logged. 

I suspect that the reason that I don't get any output is because there's some module I need to load that is mobo 

specific and I don't know about it. 

Thanks for your help anyway! Hopefully there's somebody with the same mobo and got it working  :Very Happy: 

----------

## s0be

This leads me to believe you need to use:

the isabus driver (i2c-isa)

the lm87 driver (it87)

----------

## bernt

Thanks for you reply. 

That's correct. That's also what sensors-detect tells me. However, these modules are loaded but there's no output.  :Sad: 

----------

## razorback

I have the same MB and sensors gives me the same output. But all the sensor readings are there. Check out /sys/class/i2c-dev/i2c-0/device/0-0290/ . The following modules are loaded:

i2c-dev

i2c-isa

i2c-sensors

i2c-core

it87

I am running gentoo-sources -2.6.11-r11. I use gkrellm in kde and it reads all the sensors. I do know that sensors worked at one time in the past with this MB.

----------

## bernt

So you do have output in gkrellm? I don't have x installed (server-system) so installing gkrellm is not very useful...

I checked /sys/class/i2c-dev/i2c-0/device/0-0290/ but what can I do with the information here? Are these output values (?) cause they look like config values. 

I am glad you know that it should work with this mobo, now it's just a matter of how to make it work  :Smile: 

----------

## fly-a-lot

bernt,

looks like I had exactly the same problem with my A8N-E a few days ago. After going almost crazy with this problem it suddenly worked. However, I'm not sure what ultimately did the trick, but maybe we can work that out.

Before it started to work for me, I did a few modifications. So I cant't tell you what actually did the trick. 

1. Let's start with .config:

- In my case CONFIG_I2C=y and CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y   (but I doubt it makes a difference if you load the modules instead)

- everything else related to I2C and the sensors are configured as modules

2. I emerged lm_sensors-2.9.1   (sys-apps/lm_sensors ~amd64 required in /etc(portage/package.keywords)

don't ask me if that makes any difference, but I tried that a few hours before lm_sensors started to work)

3. I updated the BIOS. My mainboard came with version 1003. I updated to 1006-003 (the latest beta version)

again, not sure if that solved the problem. Just reporting what I did that morning

OK, after bootimg the kernel (from step 1) I did the following routine

a. run sensors-detect

b. modprobe the required modules

c. run sensors -s

d. run sensors  -> and suddenly it worked

Good luck!!!

I hope I didn't forget anything of importance. 

If you happen to find out what actually cured the problem, please let us know.

----------

## fly-a-lot

Oh, I forgot to mention that the readings of lm_sensors are not correct right out of the box. 

Some Voltages and also the CPU temperature are obviously mixed. But that can be changed manually...

----------

## razorback

Try a later version of lm_sensors. No sensors output with 2.8.7 but seems to work with with 2.9.1.

----------

## bernt

thanks for your replies!

I am trying to install the 'masked' package lm_sensors-2.9.1 but having some problems circumventing the masked 

property....

@fly-a-lot

If I get the masked package installed I will try again and then follow step by step what you did to determine what the crucial step is. The bios-update I'll have to do later since I'm not at home right now. Anyway I will let you know what the result is. Thanks!

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *bernt wrote:*   

> I am trying to install the 'masked' package lm_sensors-2.9.1 but having some problems circumventing the masked 
> 
> property....

 

I can't recall doing anything else like 

echo "sys-apps/lm_sensors ~amd64" >>  /etc/portage/package.keywords

emerge --update lm_sensors

(or something close to that)

Good luck, bernt!

----------

## razorback

I run two installations of Gentoo on my A8N-E. One is x86 and the other is ~amd64. The x86 uses lm_sensors-2.8.7 and the ~amd64 uses lm_sensors-2.9.1. Sensors works with 2.9.1 but not with 2.8.7. The BIOS is 1004. I would put the following in /etc/portage/package.keywords: sys-apps/lm_sensors ~amd64.

----------

## bernt

Succes!!  :Very Happy: 

I unemerged lm_sensors. Then I put the "sys-apps/lm_sensors ~amd64" in  /etc/portage/package.keywords,

afterwards I emerged lm_sensors-2.9.1, ran sensors-detect, loaded modules, sensors -s, sensors and then it 

worked!!

Thank you very much fly-a-lot and razorback, you guys made my day  :Smile: 

@fly-a-lot: I think it's save to conclude the problem was the version of lm_sensors that did the trick. The one thing I didn't check is my bios-version, it might be the latest version cause I just got this mobo which is the new revision (different chipset fan...mine died last week). If you want, I can check it for you, I'll just have to hookup a monitor and kb to it. 

It also looks like the sensor values are correct: 

temp1:       +40 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =    -1 C)   sensor = thermistor   

temp2:       +42 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =    -1 C)   sensor = thermistor   

temp3:       +25 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =    -1 C)   sensor = thermistor 

I'll will check it further....

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fly-a-lot

 :Smile: 

Excellent, bernt, glad to hear you were successful!

Looks like you are only missing the right /etc/sensors.conf now. Maybe you have to unemerge lm_sensors once again, delete that file and emerge it again.

Good to know it was the lm_sensors version which has to be blamed. I hope it will save other people time to be able to look it up now.

@everybody with an A8N-E Mainboard:

As suggested by razorback and proved by bernt:   You wiill need to emerge (at least) lm_sensors-2.9.1 !!!

Enjoy and good luck, bernt!

----------

## Treito

Hello,

my sensors does not work! I am using lm_sensors 2.92 with kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r4.

lm-sensors only detects i2c-nforce2 and eeprom. What's wrong?

(~amd64)

----------

## fly-a-lot

Well, Treito, you should make it a habit to provide more information if you request help. You didn't even say if you are just installing lm-sensors or if it worked before. Anyway, I have a similar configuration, except that I'm using kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 - and that works.

Assuming you are just installing lm_sensors, did you carefully read this thread? Better double check your /usr/src/linux/.config file. You need the following i2c/sensor stuff to be included in the kernel or loaded as modules:

i2c-dev

i2c-isa

i2c-sensors

i2c-core

it87

----------

## Treito

I have compiled the whole ic and sensors stuff as module.

lm_sensors have not ever been worked on my computer.

Which informations do you need?

----------

## fly-a-lot

Here is the relevant part of my .config (for the A8N-E)

```
#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set
```

If you change config, don't forget to "make && make modules_install", copy all the relevant stuff to /boot and reboot the computer.

Then 

```
modprobe i2c-core

modprobe i2c-dev

modprobe i2c-isa

modprobe it87

lsmod
```

You shoud find i2c_dev, i2c_core, i2c_isa, it87

Otherwise double check .config and check the output of dmesg.

----------

## Treito

Okay once again, the modules are loaded but I found no sensors!

It's a little bit weird because of running Gentoo 2.6.13-r4 sensors detects a chip of my TV-card, with kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 no sensors are detected.

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *Treito wrote:*   

> Okay once again, the modules are loaded but I found no sensors!
> 
> It's a little bit weird because of running Gentoo 2.6.13-r4 sensors detects a chip of my TV-card, with kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 no sensors are detected.

 Oh sorry, looks like I misunderstood you.

Would it be a problem for you to emerge kernel 2.6.14-r2 (gentoo-sources)? It's the current stable version of gentoo-sources for the AMD64.

That one definitely works with lm_sensors-2.9.2, at least on my machine.

----------

## fly-a-lot

Maybe you should try one more thing (since we know the results for the Asus A8N-E mainboard):

add the following lines to /etc/modules.conf:

```
# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev
```

Create file /etc/conf.d/lm_sensors with the following contents

```
LOADMODULES=yes

INITSENSORS=yes

MODULE_0=i2c-isa

MODULE_1=it87
```

then execute

```
modprobe i2c-core

modprobe i2c-dev

modprobe i2c-isa

modprobe it87
```

With lsmod make sure they are loaded. Then

```
sensors -s
```

I'm not sure if the change in modules.conf needs a reboot or something. So if it doesn't work try again after rebooting.

----------

## Treito

With kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r4 lm-sensors is not able to detect any chips! So I have to give -r2 a try!

2.6.13-gentoo-r4 detects the chip of my tv-card.

By the way, I have no module i2c-core and no kernel option for this module.

 *Quote:*   

>  Sorry, no chips were detected.
> 
>  Either your sensors are not supported, or they are
> 
>  connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support.
> ...

 

Edit: 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 the same problem! BIOS version 1003

Edit2: It's mad. I updated to version 1010 and still the same problem. But I recognized immediatly after loading it87 I could not detect any senors anymore.

```
To make the sensors modules behave correctly, add these lines to

/etc/modules.conf:

#----cut here----

# I2C module options

alias char-major-89 i2c-dev

#----end cut here----

WARNING! If you have some things built into your kernel, the list above

will contain too many modules. Skip the appropriate ones! You really should

try these commands right now to make sure everything is working properly.

Monitoring programs won't work until it's done.

To load everything that is needed, execute the commands above...

#----cut here----

# I2C adapter drivers

modprobe i2c-nforce2

# modprobe unknown adapter B2C2 FlexCop device

# modprobe unknown adapter saa7134[0]

# I2C chip drivers

modprobe eeprom

# sleep 2 # optional

/usr/bin/sensors -s # recommended

```

Edit 3: The module "hwmon" which is needed by it87 kills my detection of the sensors!   :Shocked:  How could I fix this?

----------

## fly-a-lot

hwmon runs on my system, too. And it doesn't interfere.

However, the hwmon is kind of new. I actually see it the first time. Not sure if this is new in 2.6.14 or if it was there in 2.6.12-r5 and 2.6.13-r3.

 *Quote:*   

> By the way, I have no module i2c-core and no kernel option for this module. 

 

That's OK. Take a look at my settings in the .config file from above.

Did you try the procedure I described in my last post?

You know, your problems are looking quite familiar to me (see my first post in this thread). When I installed lm-sensors the first time I had about the same problems for a few days and was close to give up. Same stuff with nforce2 detected, no it87 found and so on. I never found out what was actually going wrong at that time. That's the reason why I recommend to try with my settings, to recompile the kernel accordingly and to try with the procedure described above. 

I remember that I was completely surprised that the first command, which actually worked, was "sensors -s" and not "sensors-detect". After modprobing everything needed by hand, of course. I also remember that I started to remove some of modules which aren't used anyway from the .config file and recompiled the kernel over and over again. Surprisingly everything started to work at a given point. I even updated my BIOS, just like you did (see my first post in this thread).

----------

## Treito

Hello,

/etc/conf.d/lm_sensors is only needed when you run lm_sensors as daemon so I did not edit this file.

I changed some options as I complied kernel-2.6.14-gentoo-r2. now I have i2c_core and hwmon as module not compiled in as earlier.

I tested your procedure as described above an then sensors -s does not work anymore. I even unloaded tv-stuff and removed the other i2c-drivers, which where automatically loaded.

2.6.13-gentoo-r4 does not work either, but there I can use hwmon. 

hwmon is the core-module for it87. Without hwmon you do not have any support for it87.

Here is a part of my .config

```
#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCA=m

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563=m

CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD756_S4882=m

CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111=m

CONFIG_I2C_I801=m

CONFIG_I2C_I810=m

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=m

CONFIG_I2C_ISA=m

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT=m

CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE=m

CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4=m

CONFIG_SCx200_ACB=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS630=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_STUB=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIA=m

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=m

CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3=m

CONFIG_I2C_PCA_ISA=m

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1337=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1374=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875=m

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Hardware Monitoring support

#

CONFIG_HWMON=m

CONFIG_HWMON_VID=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCPOS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set
```

----------

## fly-a-lot

Just verfied that hwmon is new in kernel 2.6.14. But as I said, it works in my case.

Regarding your .config file, I can only say that my file was looking similar about half a year ago - and something didn't work...

What other I2C stuff is automatically loaded in your system?

What is your output if you do:

```
modprobe i2c-core

modprobe i2c-isa

modprobe it87

dmesg | grep it87
```

I'm getting

 *Quote:*   

> it87: Found IT8712F chip at 0x290, revision 7
> 
> it87-isa 9191-0290: Detected broken BIOS defaults, disabling PWM interface

 

Don't know about the error message, never saw that before. But that shouldn't be our concern right now.

----------

## Treito

Okay here the related modules

```
it87                   23200  0

hwmon_vid               2432  1 it87

hwmon                   2720  1 it87

i2c_dev                 9920  0

i2c_isa                 4544  1 it87

i2c_nforce2             6848  0

eeprom                  6736  0

i2c_core               19288  13 it87,i2c_isa,i2c_nforce2,eeprom,tuner,saa7134,b2c2_flexcop,mt352,bcm3510,stv0299,nxt2002,stv0297,mt312
```

dmesg |grep it87 has no output!

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *Treito wrote:*   

> dmesg |grep it87 has no output!

 

Well, this is bad news. At least we know now that the it87 driver isn't working - but why???

```
i2c_core               19288  13 it87,i2c_isa,i2c_nforce2,eeprom,tuner,saa7134,b2c2_flexcop,mt352,bcm3510,stv0299,nxt2002,stv0297,mt312
```

Jesus Christ, what is all this? Is all the stuff right of i2c_isa related to the TV-card?

----------

## Treito

saa7134 is my analog-tv-card and "b2c2_flexcop,mt352,bcm3510,stv0299,nxt2002,stv0297,mt312" my DVB-T-receiver.

I also tried to unload all of these drivers and reloaded i2c-stuff.

----------

## fly-a-lot

Can you get rid of i2c_nforce2 and eeprom completely? 

tuner is probably related to TV, too. No?

I think it would be best to boot a system with the neccessary modules only. My feeling is that some of the i2c stuff is interfering or doesn't get initialized correctly or doesn't recover if used in a different way before. You know, I was also dealing with all this nforce2 and eeprom stuff at that time and it didn't work. But as I said, I tried so much that I can't tell anymore what finally did the trick. Right now I think it would be the best idea to recompile the kernel with the required modules only and to stay away from sensors-detect. Just modprobe the modules you need (see above) and see if the it87 driver finds the chip.

I think at this point there are few possible causes for the problem:

1. There is some interference within the i2c stuff  (my favourite guess, since that that explains my problems from June/July, too)

2. There is some interference with your TV cards/drivers

3. You don't have a supported it87 chip or it is defect   (unlikely, but BTW, how old is your mainboard? Did you buy it recently?)

4. The configuration is messed up somehow

Anyway, fact is that the it87 driver can't find the chip although we assume the chip is there.

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *fly-a-lot wrote:*   

> 1. There is some interference within the i2c stuff  (my favourite guess, since that that explains my problems from June/July, too)

 

I found the following in sensors.conf. Although this is not related to our case, this seems to be the kind of problem we are dealing with

 *Quote:*   

> # The following is for the Inside Technologies 786LCD which uses either a
> 
> # IT8705F or a SIS950 for monitoring with the SIS630.
> 
> # You will need to load the it87 module as follows to select the correct
> ...

 

This looks kind of familar to me. Back in June I had a some of these "found xxx sensor with thisandthat probability" when I ran sensors-detect. But it didn't find the it87 then.

One of the actions I did at that time (beside others) was to remove more and more sensors from the .config and to recopile the kernel. However, at that time I didn't know exactly what to exclude and if that makes a difference at all. So my way was kind of erratic.

Anyway, my experience and experiemces from others as well as the example from above make it quite clear that probing these sensors may be quite tricky. In your case there is the additional problem of the TV cards. Life would probably be easier without them since you could just take a running configuration and use it.

BTW, when talking about TV cards, did you set up your system as a 64-bit system (AMD64) or as a 32-bit system (X86)?

----------

## Treito

I set it up as x86_64 (64-bit), I wanted to use all "features" of the kernel.

"it87: Unknown parameter `temp_type"

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *Treito wrote:*   

> I set it up as x86_64 (64-bit), I wanted to use all "features" of the kernel.

 

OK, no difference here. 

You probably tried that already, but what happens if you rmmod all i2c related modules, freshly load modules i2c_core, i2c_isa and it87 but don't load the modules needed for the TV cards any more. Would "dmesg | grep it87" give any result then?

----------

## Treito

You are right, I already tested it. No chance. My Bios shows the actual temperatures, there should be a sensor on the board, but I have also a special version of the A8N-E, but I could not find anything about a leck of this feature.

Okay, I hope you wouldn't kill me but do you have Windows installed on the PC? I tried it yesterday with mbm5 and did not have success either.

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *Treito wrote:*   

> Okay, I hope you wouldn't kill me but do you have Windows installed on the PC? I tried it yesterday with mbm5 and did not have success either.

 

No, I definitely don't have an intent to kill anybody   :Wink: 

But sorry, I never installed windows on that system. I'm using a different computer for the Windows stuff I need to do. The A8N-E is in a system that I use as a development system for a huge Java application. You know, it's rather configured like a server plus KDE and all the development stuff, very few other programs are installed.

However, a couple of months ago I checked the Asus BIOS update site. If I recall correctly you need some kind of special Windows driver if you use a BIOS newer than 1008 or something like that. Did you downgrade your BIOS accordingly before you tried to install Win XP? 

Sorry, What is mbm5?

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *fly-a-lot wrote:*   

> However, a couple of months ago I checked the Asus BIOS update site. If I recall correctly you need some kind of special Windows driver if you use a BIOS newer than 1008 or something like that. Did you downgrade your BIOS accordingly before you tried to install Win XP? 

 From asus.com: *Quote:*   

>  A8N-E Bios version 1006
> 
> Please do read the description before updating BIOS
> 
> To avoid crashing file system, please do update the chipset driver to below version prior to this Bios.
> ...

 So I guess you even need to downgrade your BIOS to a version below 1006.

I need to modify my remark that I never installed Windows on that machine somehow. My first CPU was faulty and went down within a few minutes. In the process of figuring out what is going on there, I wanted to see if my problems may have to do with Gentoo's lengthy compilations (heating up the CPU). So I tried to install Windows XP. The installation went quite far but ultimately the CPU went down again before it finished. Up to that point I didn't have the feeling that Win XP had problems with the board. If I remember correctly, I  had BIOS version 1001 on the board at that time.

 *fly-a-lot wrote:*   

> Sorry, What is mbm5?

 Oh, you probably talk about the Mainboard Monitor

----------

## Treito

I also could update the NForce-drivers. Repairing my XP-Version was quite simple, Preesing "F8" at boot-time and I choosed the option that I would run the last known running configuration, don't know how it's called correctly in the english version of XP.

----------

## fly-a-lot

 *Treito wrote:*   

> I also could update the NForce-drivers. Repairing my XP-Version was quite simple, Preesing "F8" at boot-time and I choosed the option that I would run the last known running configuration, don't know how it's called correctly in the english version of XP.

 

OK, so you had Win XP installed already and then you ran into problems after the BIOS upgrade.

----------

## Treito

No I ran into problems when my program told me "No SMBus driver found" and I installed one...

----------

